# OHSA Report



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

2009 report

Get Ready For A More Aggressive OSHA 

This winter might be the time to get a solid program set up if you need it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> 2009 report
> 
> Get Ready For A More Aggressive OSHA
> 
> This winter might be the time to get a solid program set up if you need it.


Those fines can be hefty. We got taged for not having cup holders, safety rule sheet, and for one of my guys walking on the roof higher than 10', not being tied off (spraying a chimney cap. All fines totaled 30 grand, negotiated down to 5 and said thank you in a very nice way. But that would never happen to any one here. Right Chris?


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Interesting, I am wondering how many here on Paint talk have OSHA safety training.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Gabe, cupholders?

I attend a training every year, just been on the OSHA site:blink:

Am looking for some safety checklists. I did find this site, might be interesting.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> Gabe, cupholders?
> 
> I attend a training every year, just been on the OSHA site:blink:
> 
> Am looking for some safety checklists. I did find this site, might be interesting.


Yup. if you are in a hot climate, heat protection. you have to have a cup holder with your jug of water. That why they are sold with the orange coolers at HD. And I believe you have to have 2 gal of water per guy, i forget the exact amount. 
.
After our 1st situation, we decided it was cheaper to get trained. I am a OSHA Construction Outreach Trainer. I trained my supervisors at the job prior to owning my company. I put the IIPP in place along with a safety program. I handled all OSHA issues.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't forget the shade canopy as well


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I am in the process of mine as well for EPI. I am not finished with the code of safe practices, here is what I got so far


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You must have your employee sign a receipt of the "code of safe practices" (you keep the receipt and they keep the safety rule). Don't wait until you got it all together. take the one i uploaded and at least use that. it for your protection and your employees. you would much better serve your employees by having the back up so the workers comp claim will pay. Not that they wont, but you wont get the bill that can take you out of business and risking the jobs of your other employees.
.
EDIT My advise, go to the source and get trained by OSHA.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks wing.


----------

